# The Lambs Go Barrr



## devo (8/2/08)

Anyone else been to this place? 

I was taken there last weekend by visiting German friend and discovered an impressive range of bottled beer in the fridge. They also have 3 Ravens, "real ale" on the go(hand pumped beer engine). 

The place looks to be run by a complete beer lover and is located in Greeves Street, Fitzroy.


website:http://www.lambsgobar.com.au


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

It one of my locals...

It has been through a couple of different owners over the years and lacks a certain something of the original owners (the Wheel of Beer!), but it's still highly recommendable. They always have something different and not-mega-brewed on tap. A short stagger to the tram means you just have no excuse to not go there.


----------



## devo (8/2/08)

I'll be making a point of a return visit especially to hit the real ale which is a rarity around these parts.


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/2/08)

Lambs Go is indeed a great beer bar.

The Local in Carlisle St, East St Kilda has just re-opened. 20 beers on tap, 16 of which will be regulars & 4 showcase taps.
Good mix of styles as well as a mix of Imports and Australian beers.


----------



## Hutch (8/2/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> Lambs Go is indeed a great beer bar.
> 
> The Local in Carlisle St, East St Kilda has just re-opened. 20 beers on tap, 16 of which will be regulars & 4 showcase taps.
> Good mix of styles as well as a mix of Imports and Australian beers.


Tell us more! Looking at their website (Linky) they only mention 6 tap beers, one of them being a guest beer.
What other beers do they have on tap?

Hutch.


----------



## Fents (8/2/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> A short stagger to the tram means you just have no excuse to not go there.



Unless you live in Watsy like me


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

Fents said:


> Unless you live in Watsy like me



Number 86 tram Inbound takes you to the city, where you can catch a Greensborough, Eltham, or Hurstbridge train, get off at Watsonia and stagger.

Number 86 tram Outbound boogies along Plenty Road, which is another (slightly longer) stagger to Watsonia, or a bus-ride from LaTrobe yewnie, or down Grimshaw St towards the RetailPlex.

You still have no excuse!


----------



## Hutch (8/2/08)

Fents, I'm guilty as charged as well. - I live a short hop-step from Spills, and I've never been to the Lambs Go.
Maybe Xmas in July case-swap could coincide with a visit there?
Hutch.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

Or.... We could build a small Inner-Urban Melbourne (Fitzroy, Collingwood, Richmond - Northcote?) contingent to form part of the Great Intercontinental Pub Crawl this year and just move from the Royston to the LambsGo to the Northcote Social Club to the Wesley Anne. Except that the Royston is too far from everywhere else, so we could start at the LambsGo and insert 303 before the NSC...


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/2/08)

Hutch said:


> Tell us more! Looking at their website (Linky) they only mention 6 tap beers, one of them being a guest beer.
> What other beers do they have on tap?
> 
> Hutch.


Disclaimer: I do work here.

Yeah, they need to update the website - been hectic trying to get it open, first night of trading was last night.

Regular taps;
Carlton Draught
Becks
Matilda Bay Bohemian Pilsener
Trumer Pils
Matilda Bay Dogbolter
Hoegaarden
Erdinger Hefeweizen
Coopers Sparkling Ale
Leffe Blonde
James Squire Golden Ale
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Mountain Goat Hightail Ale
Matilda Bay Barking Duck Saison 
Jamieson Beast IPA
James Squire Porter
Coopers Best Extra Stout

Current Showcase/rotating taps;

Red Oak Irish Red Ale
Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit
Red Hill Belgian Blonde
Coopers Vintage Ale

I think most would agree this is a pretty solid tap line up, add to this 50 or so bottles & we finally have a decent beer bar south of the Yarra. Hope to meet some of you in the coming weeks.


----------



## Adamt (8/2/08)

Holy faecal matter, that's a nice tap lineup.

I wish I was a local in that area


----------



## TidalPete (8/2/08)

devo said:


> Anyone else been to this place?
> 
> I was taken there last weekend by visiting German friend and discovered an impressive range of bottled beer in the fridge. They also have 3 Ravens, "real ale" on the go(hand pumped beer engine).
> 
> ...



devo,

Have taken a quick look at www.lambsgobar.com.au. Perhaps I might have a look at the place next time I am down that way but I doubt it?
What depresses me is the fact that they encourage underage children to trawl their website. Quote from the website --- Kids - here we are online... so why not wander round the site and give us feedback.
Cheers - Greg and Marc.

Marcus: I miss lambs go bar. I will be back soon though!... 
Greg one of the owners: Cheers Ziz, what a great photo!! I love it, if you... (wasn't you was it Zizzle??? would hate to think of you as a minor. :lol: )

Old fashioned that I am, they can go without my custom if they encourage kids to check out beer sites perhaps in the hope that they will harp on their parents to go there.

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider (8/2/08)

TidalPete said:


> devo,
> 
> Have taken a quick look at www.lambsgobar.com.au. Perhaps I might have a look at the place next time I am down that way but I doubt it?
> What depresses me is the fact that they encourage underage children to trawl their website. Quote from the website --- Kids - here we are online... so why not wander round the site and give us feedback.
> ...




You had me going there Pete!  

The pub near you, the Currimundi Hotel, has the "Little Heroes" area in the club for the kiddies to play in while Mum & Dad are having dinner and a drink. Surely that encourages kiddies to take their parents for a beer? That's pretty old fashioned!

I don't think Greg and Mark were our to corner the kiddies/parents market Pete, so I'm sticking up for them.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## TidalPete (8/2/08)

InCider said:


> You had me going there Pete!
> 
> The pub near you, the Currimundi Hotel, has the "Little Heroes" area in the club for the kiddies to play in while Mum & Dad are having dinner and a drink. Surely that encourages kiddies to take their parents for a beer? That's pretty old fashioned!
> 
> ...



Incider,

My three children are long grown up now & are successful in their lives & in their business (all qualified accountants).
I can say without any doubt that I am proud of them & hope that part of their success in life was the upbringing they had? 
They all enjoy a good beer or two much to their credit but I have never, ever, taken my kids into a hotel atmosphere until they were legally allowed to drink.
If you think that this is "old fashioned" just look at the mess we have today with underage drinking, brawls in the street or whatever.
I had a great time & got smashed a lot in my youth but was never involved in the crap that goes on today.

If that is being old fashioned then I am proud of it. :beerbang: 

TP :beer:

PS ---- Doesn't say much for your drinking habits Incider. I moved up here from Brizzy 27 years ago (more if you count all the years I travelled up & down to the surf club) & I have been to the Currimundi pub exactly once --- What a rathole :lol:


----------



## haysie (8/2/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> Lambs Go is indeed a great beer bar.
> 
> The Local in Carlisle St, East St Kilda has just re-opened. 20 beers on tap, 16 of which will be regulars & 4 showcase taps.
> Good mix of styles as well as a mix of Imports and Australian beers.





Which end of Carlisle St BB?
Is it still WOW!!! ? Hookers one end (greaves st) The gay community on the corner, whats thats pubs name?) Then cross the street and you may as well be in Israel, amazing street> carlisle. 
Not surprising the bar you mention would most likely be at the Acland St end, not the Hotham St end  
Oops,,,,,,,, EAST St kilda??? that was Jerusalem/Balaclava when I knew it, do they have bars there now?


----------



## BrenosBrews (9/2/08)

haysie said:


> Which end of Carlisle St BB?
> Is it still WOW!!! ? Hookers one end (greaves st) The gay community on the corner, whats thats pubs name?) Then cross the street and you may as well be in Israel, amazing street> carlisle.
> Not surprising the bar you mention would most likely be at the Acland St end, not the Hotham St end
> Oops,,,,,,,, EAST St kilda??? that was Jerusalem/Balaclava when I knew it, do they have bars there now?



It is indeed a very multi-cultural street. East St Kilda is basically Balaclava. There is indeed quite a few bars and cafes between Hotham St & Brighton Rd.

The Local is near the corner of Chapel St.


----------



## christmasbender (25/4/09)

just resurecting this thread and taking it back from the local to the lambsgo.........

yes the lambsgo has had one change of owners. greg & mark were the original owners. great guys. they thought up the place with it's over 100 beers bar fridge, the wheel of beer and the 101 club. great guys and a great pub.

jason (and his bother who's name i forget) have owned and run the for a few years now and although the wheel of beer is no longer (think mark & greg copyrighted it?) the bar is still amazing. jason has added food and to my delight a 101 club members discounts card.

walked in there the other night for the first time in about a year and was presented with my 101 club members card. for those that are not aware of it the 101 club is people who have had.... you guessed it....... 101 different beers from the bar fridge. it was a fantastic journey which took me about 8 months i think (memory's a bit hazy!). it's been almost 4 years since i completed it. i was the 2nd person to do it (some bloke dave did it in about 2 or 3 weeks..... mush have been skulling belgians... madman!). there are now 30 in this tasty club and now we all get club discounts.

which is the main reason i'm writing this post. last week my card got me $5 pints of 3 ravens usb.... that's their limited release uber special bitter....... over 6% and served from a hand-pump.....!if any of you are in melbourne and are like i was 4 years ago (in a job you hate and with a chick you can't stand) i recommend joining the 101 club and drowning your sorrows. not only is it a tasty trip round the globe without even leaving your barstool (well, ok, i might have fallen off it once or twice) but it'll also get your head in the right place to do what you have to (dump the bitch and quit that job) to make your life better!

thank you lambsgobar, you saved my life

cheers

christmasbender


----------

